# A lot of EOTDs



## ghostsinsnow (Feb 24, 2007)

Valentine's Day:













Eyes:
Chapstick(base)
MAC Yogurt Eyeshadow
MAC Bright Fuchsia Pigment
MAC Parfait Amour Eyeshadow
MAC Grape Pigment
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
Prestige Black and White Liquid Liner
Lash Stylist Mascara

Lips:
MAC Rocking Chick Lipstick
Revlon Flaming Fuchsia Lipgloss



Black and Blue:




Eyes:
Chapstick(base)
Jacquard Turquoise Pigment
Loreal Black Eyeshadow
Prestige Liquid Liner
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
Lash Exact Mascara


Dark Green and Purple:




Eyes:
MAC Bare Canvas Paint
Revlon Black Eyeliner Pencil
Loreal HIP Famous Pigment
MAC Grape Pigment
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
Lash Stylist
Loreal HIP Mascara
MAC Bright Fuchsia Pigment


Rainbow:




Chapstick(base)
Jacquard Bright Yellow Pigment
NYX Orange Eyeshadow
Rebel Red Eyeshadow
MAC Bright Fuchsia Pigment
MAC Parfait Amour Eyeshadow
MAC Grape Pigment
MAC Humid Eyeshadow
MAC Lime Eyeshadow
Jacquard Turquoise Pigment
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
Lash Stylist
Loreal HIP Mascara


Green,Purple,Pink:
















Eyes:
Chapstick(base)
MAC Springtime Skipper Eyeshadow
MAC Parfait Amour Eyeshadow
MAC Bright Fuchsia Pigment
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
MAC Blue Peep Fluidline
Lash Exact Mascara
Loreal Black Eyeshadow

Face-
Almay Liquid Foundation
Physicians Formula Translucent Powder
MAC Bright Fuchsia Pigment


White,Purple,Black:
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...urpleblack.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...rpleblack2.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...rpleblack3.jpg
Eyes:
MAC Bare Canvas Paint
Revlon White Eyeliner
Revlon Purple Eyeliner
Revlon Black Eyeliner
Prestige Denim Eyeliner
MAC Gesso Eyeshadow
Jessie's Girl White Pigment
MAC Grape Pigment
Loreal Diva Down Pigment
Loreal Black Eyeshadow
Hot Topic Black Pearl Pigment
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
Lash Exact Black Mascara


----------



## Nikki0211 (Feb 24, 2007)

I LOVE the valentine's day look and the last one! They are gorgeous.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 24, 2007)

very nice. I like the pink eyebrows, they fit very well wit your face and skin tone. I really love the fifth one down.


----------



## mistella (Feb 24, 2007)

wow I love them!! gorgeous


----------



## dolceitalia (Feb 24, 2007)

the valentines is so creative, i love it ~


----------



## kimmy (Feb 24, 2007)

you are so cute! i love all these looks.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 24, 2007)

I love these! The pink brows are cute too.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 24, 2007)

beautiful! i love the first one & the last one. i'm jealous that you can pull off pink eyebrows! they look so cute!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Feb 24, 2007)

WOW, you really have some talent girl!!!!! Very, very pretty!!!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 24, 2007)

wow 
I love all these looks very pretty


----------



## joojifish (Feb 24, 2007)

The Valentine's day look is so cute!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Feb 24, 2007)

WOW!! talent!! please do a tut for the white, purple and black one!!! I love it!!


----------



## ghostsinsnow (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone!I'll try to do the tutorial for that one,my camera's not the best though so the pictures won't be very high quality=/


----------



## ebonyannette (Feb 25, 2007)

I love that you change the color of your brows that is sooo cute!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 25, 2007)

wow great job O_O 

i really love the white, purple & black one !!!


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 25, 2007)

whoa this is amazing!! i <3 the last look =D


----------



## Eoraptor (Feb 25, 2007)

You have such bold, colorful looks!  Great job!  I love your brows too!


----------



## ghostsinsnow (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone=)


----------



## Dana72 (Feb 25, 2007)

wow, love all of them - very pretty


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 25, 2007)

wow...the first one is so cool. i love your style of eye mu. very pretty!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 25, 2007)

fantastic........... ur blending is awsome


----------



## ccarp001 (Feb 25, 2007)

gorgeous! i love how u do your liner! : )


----------



## shopgood (Feb 25, 2007)

wooow! crazy stuff.. your combos/blending/liner are PERFECT.


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 25, 2007)

wow, i love them all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but i prefer the brown brows to the pink for sure


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 25, 2007)

Love the bright eyes, all the looks are amazing on you


----------



## ghostsinsnow (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 26, 2007)

all of your EOTDs look amazing!


----------



## ghostsinsnow (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## user79 (Feb 26, 2007)

Very colourful! Great blending job.


----------



## ghostsinsnow (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## linkas (Feb 27, 2007)

Amazing!!!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Feb 27, 2007)

i love the pink eyebrows! your blending is flawless. i love everything.


----------



## magi (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG - they are all soooo wonderful... Gorgeous  . I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## lvgz (Feb 27, 2007)

wow youre very pretty


----------



## pugmommy7 (Feb 27, 2007)

you are stunning as a blonde.
 i love the green purple pink!


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Feb 27, 2007)

Pretty, your looks are very much creative, I looooooooove it !
Could I ask what you used to make your hair that pink?


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 1, 2007)

it's all beautiful, but the pink brows are my fave!


----------



## asian_eyes (Mar 1, 2007)

You and your makeup are fierce!


----------



## msgraveyard (Mar 1, 2007)

the colors look gorgeous on you!
and i love that mcr shirt you're wearing in the last picture haha


----------



## msmack (Mar 2, 2007)

super fun! nice job!


----------



## nyrak (Mar 2, 2007)

These are so beautiful.  Would love to see a tutorial from you - your blending is fantastic!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh I especially love the last look!!!!I love PURPLE!!!!


----------



## ghostsinsnow (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msgraveyard* 

 
_the colors look gorgeous on you!
and i love that mcr shirt you're wearing in the last picture haha_

 
thanks!
haha thanks I love that shirt it's getting soo faded though


----------



## ghostsinsnow (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SWEET LUST ** 

 
_Pretty, your looks are very much creative, I looooooooove it !
Could I ask what you used to make your hair that pink? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Thank you!
I used Special Effects Cupcake Pink


----------



## Daligani (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG.. all of them.. _WOW_.

I'm not sure that anyone else can rock the pink brows like you do


----------



## astronaut (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow! I'm loving it! And the pink eyebrows just look so normal/natural on you lol.


----------



## faerie_bel (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't know how but somehow those pink eyebrows rock!

Does chapstick really work as an e/s base?? Cool!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 6, 2007)

ur so pretty. brilliant look


----------



## reject_dollie (Mar 6, 2007)

loveee the last look. and your hair. rahh i want to cut your hair off and glue it on my head. lol


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Mar 15, 2008)

dude thats tooo cute with the little hearts!!..and the brows are pretty siick too!!...i totally like your style!  niiiice!


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 15, 2008)

I love them all!!!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 15, 2008)

All of them are super gorgeous!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 15, 2008)

great looks! so colorful! I love the pink brows.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 15, 2008)

Fantastic the pink eyebrows really suit you too x


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow! Totally Amazing! Please please please do some tutorials! Especially for the valentines, rainbow & the last one!


----------



## mslitta (Mar 15, 2008)

This looks fantastic. I must say you stepped out of the box and made it work for you. Everything about it is perfect, love the color combos.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 15, 2008)

ur so awesome!! i love them all!


----------



## Flammable (Mar 15, 2008)

Gorgeous! You should apply to MAC!


----------



## Emmi (Mar 15, 2008)

You look great. Very creative looks!


----------



## Briar (Mar 16, 2008)

Ohmigods, I love them all but the fuschia eyebrows add an amazing touch, I never would have thought of that.


----------



## Saints (Mar 16, 2008)

I love the hot pink lips in the first look


----------



## BaybeShell (Mar 16, 2008)

You look great! I love the black blue one. It's gorgeous!


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 16, 2008)

I think I´m in love with you ^^


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 17, 2008)

This is SO PRETTY! If Jeffree Star and Audrey Kitching had a child she would look like you (and that's a compliment) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So cute!!


----------

